# Exaktor EXOA-2 Table Saw Overarm Dust Collector



## bigike

what was the price on this?


----------



## a1Jim

thanks Chip


----------



## Padre

Ike,
It was $420 from Amazon, free shipping.


----------



## NBeener

Great review. Thanks.

Stupid question: I see you're running a ZCI. Me, too.

My dust, then, seems to come off the top of the table, like-I'm guessing-yours was.

Have you, or others, tried drilling small holes IN the ZCI (my brother's suggestion. He DOES come up with some good, creative ideas!), to allow it to suck more dust downward, toward the DC??

I'd like to avoid going the Exaktor/Excalibur/Shop-made route … if I could get 75% of the job done … without.

Guess I could buy a spare insert, and find out … for about ten bucks ;-)


----------



## richgreer

Good review. I've been thinking about one of these for a while. Penn State Industries sells one for about $160. I'm sure it is not as good as this one, but it is a lot cheaper and I can ceiling mount it - which appeals to me.


----------



## Padre

Neil, yes, I have tried that a few times, and my dust still comes off the top of the blade and covers me and the table. That's why I got this system, and it works!


----------



## JJohnston

I just got and installed the Penn State guard, ceiling mounted. It looks like it's built exactly the same as the Exactor, except for the hood part - it doesn't have the steel along the edges. Otherwise, it's so similar, the first picture could be the PS model if the boom were red.

I was initially going to floor mount it, on the left side of the saw (mounting it on the right, the turnbuckles would have interfered with the motor cover on my saw). I made a trapezoidal base plate for the mast and turnbuckles, and thought I would set an 80 lb concrete block on it. It took up too much room, and the inspiration hit me to just upend the whole thing, base plate and all (not the 80 lb block). I haven't had it very long, so I don't know how it's going to work out.


----------



## Padre

JJ: Pictures dude! We need pictures!


----------



## Padre

Hey Barry, you going to the NE get together?


----------



## JJohnston

http://www.gallery2.clearvuecyclones.com/v/Dust+Hoods+and+Pickups/JJohnston/Table+saw/


----------



## Padre

Cool. Did you cut the tube? What is that wood joint?


----------



## JJohnston

The Penn State unit comes with a short boom specifically for ceiling mounting. The wood isn't a joint - it serves as a place to attach the turnbuckles, and as a clamp to take the weight off the setscrew in the side of the vertical tube that holds the height adjustment. It's just 2 scraps of 2×4, about 3" wide and 6" long, with a tube-diameter hole bandsawed out of the middle. The bolts that hold the turnbuckles go all the way through to provide the clamping action.


----------



## JJohnston

I think the PS is actually 2 1/4" at the hood. I had to bush the connection with a scrap of thin-wall pipe to fit the 2 1/2" flex duct. You can see the white in the picture.


----------



## G_Bishop

I was just looking at this today. Little to pricey for me right now though.


----------

